

Ask HN: Getting money for Graduation? Ideas? - calebcjb

I&#x27;ve  heard of people sending Graduation flyers in hopes of getting money. (most do)<p>It would be nice, I do need money for grad school.<p>Here is my question&#x2F;idea.<p>I am tempted to just spam my graduation flyer to every orthodontist, doctor, ect.. in our city.<p>I was also thinking about paying some neighbor kids to hang flyers on peoples doors.<p>What creative ideas do you guys have to improve my idea?<p>or<p>Is this worth doing?<p>Thanks in advance, please leave your input.<p>PS: Costs for this project are around $260.<p>I figure worst case scenario, loose some cash and have a good laugh, and help some neighbor kids earn some money.
======
jlgaddis
If I'm understanding correctly, you're contemplating just asking random people
that you don't know for money, simply because you are graduating?

May I ask where you are from? I'm genuinely curious if this is considered
socially acceptable. It reminds me of the "homeless" guy standing on the
corner at the intersection with a sign asking for money.

~~~
calebcjb
Ha yes, you understand me correctly. Utah, and yes people give money for every
ecassion. I agree this plan wouldn't work in say Boston.

And yes homeless guys do make a lot of money here

Is it ethicly wrong..... ? Probably.

But if some doctor opens up an invitation and says, "eh maybe he is a pationt
send him $20" and I use that $20 for graduate school is that so wrong? Again
the answer is probably yes lol

